# Can connect wireless but NOT ethernet



## bluesjumper (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Dell Lattitude 610 on XP. Verizon DSL. Using their provided Westell 2110 modem and my SMC router.

I have no issues with connecting wireless or ethernet to my router. However, when I connect my computer directly to the Westell modem, it can't find the DHCP server and assign the IP. I get the 169.254* IP 

I've tried many times all sorts of combinations at power cycling the model and IPCONFIG release/renew. Disabling/Enabling the Network Adapter (Broadcomm). Nothing seems to work. Any help gladly appreciated.

Thanks, Vlad


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you connect any other computer directly to the modem? When you configured the router, are you using PPPoE for the WAN connection configuration?


----------



## bluesjumper (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll try connecting my other laptop when I get home. 

I am using PPPoE and I am suspecting that's the problem. The PPPoE is configured on my router, but not on my laptop? When I get home, I will pursue this using Windows XP PPPoE.

Incidentally, the reason why I am doing all this is because I can't do Cisco VPN, wirelessly or ethernet, from home. But I was able to do the VPN wirelessly from elsewhere. I am hoping that solving the modem/ethernet connectivity problem will magically solve my VPN problem. (I don't know enough about networking and VPN to truly diagnose the issue).

Vlad


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Most routers can be configured to pass VPN traffic. I suspect that a proper configuration of the SMC (model unknown) will probably solve the VPN issue.


----------



## bluesjumper (Sep 6, 2007)

John,
So I managed to finally connect my laptop directly to my Westell 2110 DSL modem. I guess I was missing a fundamental thing all along...I had to set up the PPPoE connection so now I'm connected through my WAN Miniport. 

This leads to a couple questions. One, would you know if the Westell modem already has built in support for PPPoE? Second, is there some modem configuration page similar to what I would access for my router?

When I do IPCONFIG, a few items to note:
DHCP is disabled; so is Netbios over TCPIP
the IP is 70.19.130.59

(I tried typing in that IP address in IE, but it didn't take me to a config page the same way it would for my router)

Lastly, what do I need to do to enable VPN? I'm thinking it has something to do with manually opening up a port on the modem? 

I'd rather diagnose the VPN problem on the ethernet connection straight to the modem before introducing the wireless/router into the mix.

Thanks! Vlad


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're asking if the modem has internal login capability, I really have no idea, the data sheet isn't all that illuminating. There may not be any PPPoE connections don't have DHCP, so that's normal. Here's a link to the manual for the modem (http://www.fltg.net/Software/UserGuide.pdf), I don't see any mention of a configuration capability.

There are no ports to "open" on that modem, if the VPN still doesn't work with a direct connection, it's something else. Firewall?


----------

